# Foil Impressions



## rudydubya (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't forget that along with all its other uses in the shop, aluminum foil takes good impressions of flat parts. The way I do it is to lay a piece of craft paper down under the foil as a thin cushion (a paper towel would also work), put the part on the foil under a piece of scrap wood and give the wood a light whack with whatever hammer-like object I might have nearby. For real accuracy nothing beats direct measurement, but if all you need is a qualitative check or if it's a really awkward situation, try a foil impression.




















Rudy


----------



## Royal Viking (Sep 7, 2010)

Foiled again Batman!

Sorry I couldn't resist... ;D


----------



## pickstock (Sep 21, 2010)

that was actually much more interesting than i expected.
thanks for that tip, will help a lot i think


----------



## Orrin (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you for a fantastic idea! Had I known of it, I could have used it today to make a pattern for cutting gaskets.

Rudy, thank you!

Orrin


----------

